# Baby Gaggia Ivory - No steam at all



## sgmax (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I've opened it up and cleaned everything, including the solenoid valve.

I've replaced the steam thermostat.

I can get water through the steam wand and the water heats up fine; the machine makes good coffee.

When i switch the steam button on, the heat light does not go out to indicate that it needs to warm up though, and I get no steam, not even a different sound or anything, just nothing.

The cam arm has fallen off the steam valve, but I'm assuming this is not an essential bit?

Anybody have any further ideas ?! Please??!!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the new baby range did have an issue with faulty steam switches, may be that's your problem

mark


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you ever solve this problem ? My gaggia new baby has the same problem . If it is the steam switch is it easy to replace . Your help woul really be appreciated as I have done all the things you did .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

PM gaggiamanualservice, the post above yours....

You will need to get your post count up though, cant remember if its 5 or 15 !

Tell us about yuorself, what coffee are you using, grinder, type of drink?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I am a total virgin to espresso making and ,at this point in time , just need to familiarise myself with the machine . It could be some time before I begin to think about grinding my own beans . At the moment the " no steam " problem is one affecting my wife who only drinks cappuccino .


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I think my problem is a faulty steam switch ( on the front panel ) If when you don't get steam hold in the switch . The green ready light should go out . If you now turn the steam knob you might get steam . PS dont hold the switch in for too long . If the switch is at fault you should get steam immediately .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

You will need to hold the switch until the green light comes back on otherwise there won't be enough steam pressure...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

That tends to need a third arm . Just steamed a small amount of milk which the wife said was the best yet !


----------

